# A few from this week



## ChrisN (Jun 8, 2013)

First up: a Gunmetal Bolt Action with weathered oak.
[attachment=25961]
Next: a Gunmetal Magnum Bolt Action with crosscut cherry and a big knot.
[attachment=25959]
And lastly, a one-piece Black Titanium Designer with a nice red acrylic blank.
[attachment=25960]


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 9, 2013)

They all look great from here Chris.
Well done.

Les


----------



## WoodLove (Jun 9, 2013)

those look nice Chris. I really like the one piece with the red acrylic. Its sleek looking. great job!


----------

